# Bell Vineyard



## DBell (Jan 4, 2011)

Well here goes my adventure...


I planted my begining small vineyard on our family farm last spring. The grapes are: Vidal Blanc, Traminette, Vignoles, Noiret, Marquette, NY95, and Concord.


The initial vineyard is located in a feild that had beenunused for a long time. A North East facing (good in our region),steep sloped hill with heavy clay and limestone rock outcroppings. This site was almost unusable for about everything except maybe grapes or goats. Goats aren't as awesome as wine andthe grapes didwonderful last year.


When I was in college, my mom introduced me to a couple of her freinds that made wine together, and well the passion began there. I've stewed on this idea for over ten years and I am ready to move foward. It may take me ten more years (not rich,extremely tight budget... if any), but I have aspirations of having a small farm winery.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 4, 2011)

Daniel, welcome to the forum and we're glad you found us. Please feel free to ask any questions. I really look forward to following you posts as I do several others that have on going ones on here. I love the Vidal and this is the first year for me to make Vignoles (regular and late harvest) and Traminette, all excellent wines.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 4, 2011)

What a nice spot you have for the vineyard. You mention heavy clay soils. Do you have the vines on their own roots or do you have them on a clay tolerant rootstock? That might help them deal with the heavy clay in the future.



I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## DBell (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks, the family farm is a pretty good location - just off a main highway in which many tourist travel to our lake from Ohio. On a side note, I live on smaller farm about 12 miles away. 7 miles from town.SinceI live there and there aregood bones to utilize in regards to structures, I will likely do the future wineryon the smaller farm. I do have options though.






I considered rootstocks, but decided to keep it simple for this country boy. I wanted to see how they would do. Also, I will likely be planting in other areas that are more fertile(clay loams). I canutilize cuttings from the varieties that do not have growers agreements/restrictions.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 4, 2011)

you can have everything going for you...good site for grape growing...and even a resulting wonderful set of vines...but it will be the people actually reaching into their wallet to grab some cash or a credit card to purchase your wine that will make it a business success...and for good wine they WILL DO THAT....but before even THAT happens you need one more key ingredient if you want to be more than just a wholesaler of your wine....you need visibility...and from that first picture (shown above) you have THAT.....clear out some of those trees and if that is your land to the highway, take your vines right to it and get a sign there

it is true that you wil be mentioned in brochures and web sites promoting vineyards in your state....and people WILL travel to see you....but that alone is only part of the battle....people who drive that road daily will talk about you to their friends and family AS YOU DEVELOP.....IF.they can see you NOW

trust me my friend.....each car driving by you is a potential money in your pocket ....if they can see you then they can know you...and knowing about you is the only way they can buy from you

i understand that this is down the road some years, based on what you have said, but each day that they go by and see your development is free advertising......go out there and work on the heavy travel days so that people have something to see...and mrs smith will say to mr smith....'look! honey....there is a vineyard there!'


----------



## Scott B (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome Daniel.
You are living my dream. 
Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 4, 2011)

Al Fulchino said:


> you can have everything going for you...good site for grape growing...and even a resulting wonderful set of vines...but it will be the people actually reaching into their wallet to grab some cash or a credit card to purchase your wine that will make it a business success...and for good wine they WILL DO THAT....but before even THAT happens you need one more key ingredient if you want to be more than just a wholesaler of your wine....you need visibility...and from that first picture (shown above) you have THAT.....clear out some of those trees and if that is your land to the highway, take your vines right to it and get a sign there
> 
> it is true that you wil be mentioned in brochures and web sites promoting vineyards in your state....and people WILL travel to see you....but that alone is only part of the battle....people who drive that road daily will talk about you to their friends and family AS YOU DEVELOP.....IF.they can see you NOW
> 
> ...







Al that was pretty awesome and I don't think anyone could have said that any better then you just did. And you have the experience to boot!


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW!!!


That is sweet Daniel. That looks perfect. That is a dream for almost anyone here (myself included)


Congrats...


Joel


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 5, 2011)

Good luck Daniel and welcome to the 'obsessed' group!!!


It starts small and then they grow - pretty much on their own!!!!!! Think barrel quantities - a gallon per vine is pretty much the number - so 60 gallons 60 vines - unless you are like Al and Rich who get about 30 gallons per vine. You see, they drink all this fresh juice of everything and when they touch the vines it just seems to be a natural fertlizer!!!!


Again welcome and soon you will see - we are all tuch'd


rrawhide


----------



## Randoneur (Jan 5, 2011)

Good start. You will find that propagation by cuttings to be quite easy, at least with the Vidal.In case you haven't found it yet, here is a link to a spray management reference:


http://www.ag.purdue.edu/hla/Hort/Pages/sfg_sprayguide.aspx


----------



## DBell (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. 
Al,thatistruly greatadvice! I live in a dry county (yes, you read that correctly).So to do the winery, I will first have to do a precinct vote forthe smallfarm. I've thought about doing the vote at each place just in case one didn't make it. If they both do, can do vinesand tasting rooms at both locations and the actual winery at the home spot. Not honed in on what to do yet. But your absolutely right about the visability of this location.At my home farm, one usually does not come downthe road unlessthey live close by - not great natural advertising



.


Some additional pics:


----------



## DBell (Jan 5, 2011)

rrawhide said:


> Good luck Daniel and welcome to the 'obsessed' group!!!
> 
> 
> It starts small and then they grow - pretty much on their own!!!!!! Think barrel quantities - a gallon per vine is pretty much the number - so 60 gallons 60 vines - unless you are like Al and Rich who get about 30 gallons per vine. You see, they drink all this fresh juice of everything and when they touch the vines it just seems to be a natural fertlizer!!!!
> ...




No doubt, when I first read the poundageRich is getting from his vines on sand, I thought it must be a typo



! Pretty awesome what they've done.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 5, 2011)

Dry county in Kentucky? 

Isn't Kentucky like the Bourbon Capital/State of the world!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 5, 2011)

Mike... it must be the whole hatfield and mccoy thing.....one against the other...even down to the county level 

-----

Daniel...ya better get a good reading on the license thing before you got product and no where to sell it


----------



## DBell (Jan 5, 2011)

Al Fulchino said:


> Mike... it must be the whole hatfield and mccoy thing.....one against the other...even down to the county level
> 
> -----
> 
> Daniel...ya better get a good reading on the license thing before you got product and no where to sell it








Can't sell means more for me



! Seriously though... Currently, there are three licensed wineries in the county. Every farm that has went thru the vote has gotten it and been approved. Certainly not a guaruntee, as anything can happen. 


The plan is to stay relatively small until all throttles are a go.Still a long ways away from product or anything. Just a baby on a bottle.Gota little fire in my belly and some dreams... oh, and some first year vines too. I know this road won't be easy, but nothing worth having is easy.


One small step for man, one giant leap for insanity!


----------



## Randoneur (Jan 5, 2011)

Daniel,
What grapes are those other wineries growing in Somerset?? Did you choose yours based what is working for them?


----------



## Randoneur (Jan 5, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Dry county in Kentucky?
> 
> Isn't Kentucky like the Bourbon Capital/State of the world!




Makes no difference. Logic does not apply!!!
Jack Daniels is made in a dry countyjust down the road from me.


----------



## DBell (Jan 6, 2011)

randoneur said:


> Daniel,
> What grapes are those other wineries growing in Somerset?? Did you choose yours based what is working for them?














Of the top of my head: Chambourcin, Norton, Concord, Niagara, Catawba, and a private vineyard is growing Chardonnay. Outside of my county, you can include: Vidal, Tarminette, Vignoles, Cayuga White, Seyval Blanc, and I remember Buffalo. I know I've missed a few.


I took the approach of seeing/tastingwhat others have grown in the region and the strengths/weaknesses of the wines. And then studying up on other varieties to try bring in something new where I felt there are weaknesses and what is suited best for here.


I also purposefully did not choose a couple varieties that I really liked just to be different and not compete. i.e. I love the Catawba a vineyard makes down the road, I can't see the benifit of me making it too. I like doing multiple vineyard tours and beleive others do to. So I want to havedifferent varieties for people to try.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan I understand what your saying about making the same product but I live in the heart or Niagara and Concord country and all of the wineries sells these products but each they all blend them differently to come up with there own brand.


----------



## fivebk (Jan 6, 2011)

Just because a winery down the road makes a catawba wine doesn't mean that yours won't taste different. I enjoy going to different wineries and tasting the same variety of grapes. There can be quite a difference from one place to the other. This is just my opinion , but don't let that stop you from growing a variety that you love. My wife and I really like Catawba wine!!!

BOB


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 6, 2011)

"I also purposefully did not choose a couple varieties that I really liked just to be different and not compete.." 

i am w Bob on in this in a BIG way...i mean think about it....one day you will be on one side of the tasting table and a customer on the other...and you will have tied one hand behind your back because you will be standing there saying to them 'these are my second favorite wines...i dont grow the ones that i really and absolutely enjoy but after you leave here, go to so and so's place...he makes it and sells it and its to die for'....would you really enjoy that? and remember this...while bottling there is usually a 1/4 or more of a bottle left that wont be filled.....guess who gets first shot at drinking it! you! and its always gonna be your second choice! its like a chevy man selling chevy's to you and then at closing time you see him pull out of the garage in a new Dodge or something

you gotta sell what YOU believe in


----------



## DBell (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree. But for me I just decided to go with the other white varieties I chosesince I actually like them more overall, and would rather produce them. I can always add it if I choose. 
Concord is very popular here as well. Everyone seems to grow it,myself included. Now, if I can just exterminate Black Rot.


----------



## DBell (Jan 6, 2011)

You guys are absolutely right. But, I might betoo free with my love statement. I do like my neighbors Catawba. I like to goand visit his vineyard and winery and that gives me a reason togo. 


But guys,don't get me wrong, my whole family did many tours together, and my wife and I chose the varieties we wanted to produce at this point. Thewhites we chose edged over the Catawba for us.


Ilove many wines and varieties justlike us all. We narrowed our selections to start, Catawba was on the fringe, but didn't make the cut.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 6, 2011)

i am just saying that when i stand across from someone who is thinking about whether or not to purhase my wine..i know in my heart that i really like what i am selling...it wont matter to me if they purchase or not because when i go to sleep at night i prefer to love what i am my wines are about versus the commercial success...that may seem cliche, but i mean it..i have ALREADY made money in another business where it was about the money...that left my soul empty...very empty

when you die...and you give your kids money from a 'money' business then you give them money...when you give something you love for good reason...then you give them love

trust me..you dont want to lay your head on that pillow at night saying that you are not selling the wine you love...you will look up the ceiling and try to talk yourself into what you are doing


----------



## DBell (Jan 6, 2011)

We are on the same page my freind.We chose ourvarietiesbecuasethey areour favorites that grow well here. 


Making smart business decisions are important. But at the end of the day, if this didn't work outI'm left with the varieties that I, and my family love (exploring NY95, my mom and step dad really wanted the concord and they live on the farm).


My decisions are like onions -many layers deep. I may not explain all the details that go into a decision. Not avoiding competition - all of the whites we chose are grown at the wineries around us, just not in our county(1 mile from county line). 


That statement about the Catawba was flippant. Just didn't want to grow it in relation with the others wechose. Wewere cool with getting an occational bottle from our neighbor instead. It just wasn't one of our top dogs. Not totally rulling it out of the line up for ever and ever. Just not right now - not a big deal.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 6, 2011)

just a small tidbit...since i am doing my annual government forms i am reminded of something....if you register w the TTb as a sole proprietorship you can take "family" wine but you have to document it......if you are a corporation you cannot take any wine


----------



## DBell (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Al. I'll definitely remember that. It'll take me some time before I ever get there......


Are we there yet?


----------



## DBell (Jan 11, 2011)

Since I've read up on Rich's posts, I thought I'd read up on Al's now. Just came up on this quote at the bottom of page 42:


"when the frost hits in the previous winter you think you will never see another grape

when the first bud pops in the spring you feel ages away from a grape

when conditions for disease push you to your limit...
when the pruning seems to tough to complete...
when the weeds race to beat you even while you lay asleep.....
....you are sure you will never see another grape

and then sometime in late july or early august you see this (and then there is only one more thing to think about





yep...one more thing to think about....
and no, it is not wine, juice or jam...

the invaders....birds, bees and deer

i'll never see another grape "


That's Hillarious.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 11, 2011)

and i had to delete a lot of stuff out of that topic


well the grapes do come...now there is a new problem...

you harvest....when will it be wine?
you ferment and you press...when will it be wine?
you rack, you oak, you stabilize, you age...when will it be wine?
you wait...you sleep...you taste test...when wil it be wine?l

and just when you get that answer......it is wine....a new question arises....

will it be good wine? then.... will people like it?....then...will it sell?

it never ends


----------



## grapeman (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't be so cheery Al!


Is it wine yet? I sure hope so because the TTB thinks it is as soon as fermentation is over! Too bad it is months to be ready for sale after that.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 11, 2011)

speaking of the TTB....out of all the government agencies that i have EVER dealt with...my experiences w the TTB to this date is unbelievably good..i mean fantastic....they are so helpful and courteous...its just been a pleasure


----------



## Randoneur (Jan 11, 2011)

Al Fulchino said:


> and i had to delete a lot of stuff out of that topic
> 
> 
> well the grapes do come...now there is a new problem...
> ...







So true!! When the wine is in the bottle, then IT must sleep while you wonder if it will be something to be proud of. That is the longest year known you could imagine.


----------



## DBell (Jan 12, 2011)

Al, I didn't know what you meant by stating: "and i had to delete a lot of stuff out of that topic" until now (just read about the other farming familycausing troubleinyourforum).I am sorry to read that. I can only hope I don't have too many issues like that here. In small towns, like mine, and it being "dry" it is probably inevitable. Let's pray not, life is already difficult enough as is. But it seems people often are afraid that someone else may get ahead of them or something...? Who knows.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 12, 2011)

"But it seems people often are afraid that someone else may get ahead of them or something...? "

what you say in this one line is *it*

there is an unwarranted jealousy that some people have if they think they have been around a long time and some neanderthal new comer farmer like myself may have leap frogged over them ...not so much professionally but more so personally...it really is at the core of some people's psyche's

fortunately i know how to navigate things...i posted things that i was doing because i was sincere but deleted them just to spank a couple of local people ..meaning if they want a vineyard they closed the door on my helping them without first an apology

my suggestion to you is *if* you have anything of a situation that i learned that i have...is this....look as stupid as you can...as helpless as you can...run under the radar and then one day you will be open and running before they know what happenned...work w the ttb and the state get all your info....and work at it step by step...these two groups are in the business of law and taxes(and i might add VERY HELPFUL!)...often times local issue is more emotional and ego ..big difference


----------



## grapeman (Jan 12, 2011)

I have always been very public on this forum and a couple others, not worrying about anyone local seeing it and caring, but........... I have begun to have more and more people call and say "I read such and such on your website or forum". How the heck they ever find me is unknown, but if it is out there, it is out there for the world, not necessarily just the ones you want to share it with.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 12, 2011)

Rich,

Exactly 2 clicks and I had your phone # and address.......







appleman said:


> I have always been very public on this forum and a couple others, not worrying about anyone local seeing it and caring, but........... I have begun to have more and more people call and say "I read such and such on your website or forum".  How the heck they ever find me is unknown, but if it is out there, it is out there for the world, not necessarily just the ones you want to share it with.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 12, 2011)

Rich...you have been very public...and i respect that...i started out that way...but my background in a couple of businesses before this kept me on guard...there are people in the world..not everywhere of course, but there are people who for the sake of jealousy and ego will try to trip you up...they cant help themselves...they dont even have to know you...or have even met you....they just have to know of you and if you are ...in their mind....jumping over them...getting press...attention...well, there are just some that will call a local authority and run up and down your zoning...your paint color on your mailbox.....they will run up and down whatever they can look into....trust me this is not a complaint on my part..its hilarious and it is EVERYWHERE....its even in people's family...i remember a now deceased aunt once telling me i couldnt be a landscaper....well i was....then when i wanted gas stations, she said i could not be a gas station owner....it was really her own insecurity and not personal...but if i were the sensitive type, then i suppose i could have been doubtful about my ventures

trust me Rich...you have a bulls eye on your head...now whether any one can ever do anything is another matter...but trust me, you will have your product in a store somewhere and some other company will come in and want your spot...it happened in my c stores all the time...every vendor wanted the best location and some sales reps will do all kinds of things to take your spot away

i concern myself less about the weather and farming then i do about people


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 12, 2011)

Mike....two more clicks and you can get the zoning board and other similar places...but only twp people makes these four clicks...the people that say 'wow, look what this guy is doing...i would like to do this too!" and then there is another......he or she sneaks around and tries to bring the rising tide down by unplugging the dam...they make four clicks too


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 12, 2011)

I would be more worried about the people with guns making 4 clicks these days..........


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 12, 2011)

going outside now to run the snowblower or the plow...its too dangerous to these days to talk about what you just mentioned


----------



## grapeman (Jan 12, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Rich,
> 
> Exactly 2 clicks and I had your phone # and address.......


That is one of the trade-offs I make when accepting grant money for work I am doing to further other people's endeavors. We are required to post such info for people to contact us- and they do.


It is even worse because in the past I have been the field researcher for the Willsboro Cold Hurdy Trail (mispellings on purpose). I have been accused of having a competitive advantage because I have access to the data collected while others might not. Geeeze, let's see, I decide what to collect, and when to collect it. I tabulate and summarize it, but it is unfair because I know about it before others do............................. This has actually happened!


----------



## DBell (Jan 12, 2011)

It is my experience that those people do these things because of their own personal problems/insecurities. It is very sad. Often they have no idea that they are doing it, convincing themselves tha they are somehow doing good.Sad and Unfortunate. I try to see it for what it is and leave it at that.


Anyone sick of the winter yet? I know this spring will be sooo busy, but I am itching to get out there!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 12, 2011)

DBell said:


> It is my experience that those people do these things because of their own personal problems/insecurities. It is very sad. Often they have no idea that they are doing it, convincing themselves tha they are somehow doing good.Sad and Unfortunate. I try to see it for what it is and leave it at that.
> 
> 
> Anyone sick of the winter yet? I know this spring will be sooo busy, but I am itching to get out there!





Is it green there yet?


----------



## DBell (Jan 12, 2011)

Rich (or anyone else) have you heard anything new about the NY95 wine (other than what has already been said when it was released)?


Also, I am concerned about the Noiret vines being on their own rootstock after reading that they reverted to the point of dying for you. When I read that they slowed in vigor, that seemed reasonable.I figured that meant just slowing a bit, notmore and more each year - say till they are not producing?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Dan the NY95 has not been released yet. It is only being sold for further vineyard evaluations. You won't find anyone really with any experience with it yet, except for Bruce Reisch at Cornell (well maybe Steve Lerch since he is the field technician for their plantings).No real information has been put out yet for it. I suspect I might be able to get a bit more information on it from a couple of my contacts at Cornell, especially my submitted grant for the next two years, since my Technical advisor has that variety in her trial at the Geneva Experiment Station. 


I think the Noiret will be alright in your location without a lot of decline. I think it is just a factor of a bit of winter damage to the trunks-not killing them but weakening them. It is enough warmer there, I don't think that will affect you.


----------



## DBell (Jan 12, 2011)

I hope so on the Noiret! 


If you do hear anything about the NY95 -I would appreciate the info.About the most I've heard is from the Research Report for 2007 to the Viticulture Consortium-East and NY Wine and Grape Foundation back in January 21, 2008.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 12, 2011)

Rich i had an opportunity for grant money from a conservation group...i declined...i share w people on an individual basis now...usually one on one and i find that very rewarding.....


----------



## DBell (Jan 13, 2011)

Just read on the topic of delayed pruning and came up on this:
*Delayed pruning* involves pruning after growth has started. Bud break begins on the ends of canes first and progresses toward the trunk. With both cane replacement and spur pruning, a portion of the cane will need to be removed to adjust bud number. By waiting to prune until 4 to 5 inches of new growth are present on the ends of canes, bud break in the area where fruiting is desired can be delayed by 10 to 14 days. This may be of merit in avoiding injury due to a late frost.


This seems like a good idea if one's vineyard is in a frost prone area or a grape variety buds early and is frost prone. Has anyone done this with thier vines?


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 13, 2011)

i do it on some vines

last yr especially we had growth on vines from the terminal buds on the canes..then 2 or 3 late frosts in early may...the terminal leaf growth withered and turned black...we then pruned and had no issue....

its also a reason to not do a fall pre-prune


----------



## DBell (Jan 13, 2011)

Soyour first prunning with these vines was in mid to late may? At which point, did you prune to the desired amount of buds or leave a few extra just in case of another frost?


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 13, 2011)

it takes me and my friend 3-4 weeks to prune the vineyard.....my important vines i will prune first and i work toward my bread and butter vines....we start in either last week in march or first of april and work into May...this gives me a week or two buffer in case its ugly out and rainy and i can skip a day or two if need be

i prune to 2-3 buds depending on vine vigor....as a practice..however if we are hearing about a late frost and i am in the midst of pruning then i would evaluate the benefits of pruning to four buds as a safety valve


----------



## DBell (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Al. It really helps too see others approach and experienceas I determine how I will handle my vines inthese scenarios.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 13, 2011)

trust me on this...youwill find your own way and what works best for you..its all common sense and if a dummy like me can find his way to plant a vineyard and turn it into a little winery that can sell wine...anyone can


----------



## DBell (Jan 13, 2011)

No dummy in you Al.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 14, 2011)

and none in you i am sure...make sure we get to see pictures as it develops


----------



## DBell (Feb 24, 2011)

Got out last weekend and cut my vines back to pencil sized diameter. I was hard on em. It hurt me to give such tough love on my kids, but It's for their future. 


I took some of the clippings and buried them upside down with about 1' of dirt over them andlaid plastic overtop (like in Rrawhide's cutting post). However, most of the cuttings are thin in diameter and likely will not result in anything - just a test.


----------



## Randoneur (Feb 24, 2011)

If your cutting are pencil size, they will be fine.
I'm trying Ricks method also this year, as an experiment, should have roots at the time to put them in pots. Keep us posted on how they do for you. 


In the past I always wrapped the cuttings in wet newspaper and then a plastic bag and put them in the fridge until warm weather - dipped them in rooting hormone and then into potting soil. Kept them in the shade for a year and then to the vineyard. Two years in the pot and shade if grafting to a root stock. I always had really good luck doing them that way.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey daniel good luck with the cuttings. Also don't worry about them kids, they will be fine. They will grow like weeds this year for you and will be 10 feet long before you know it.


----------



## Randoneur (Apr 13, 2011)

Daniel
I've still got the cutting in the ground, I may pull the plastic and dirt back this weekend to look at them, but I think I need to be patient.
Have you pulled yours up yet or looked at them?


----------



## DBell (Apr 19, 2011)

Funny you ask... I was just logging on to see if you had checked yours yet. I looked a couple weeks back and they were not ready yet.I don't think it had been hot enough do to the trick at that time. I am guessing that they will be ready in a couple weeks from now.


The Vineyard is growing fast with all the rain we've had this year early. All my reds have a lot of growth on them. I pinched off a painful bunch of clusters (second leaf). Whites have just opened up. I took pics, but will add them later.


----------



## DBell (Apr 22, 2011)

Just peeled back the plastic and check on the cuttings and many had roots! I will wait about a week till things dry out around here before I put them in a nusery.


----------



## Randoneur (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm leaving mine in the ground until May 1st. I did look at them last week and they were not ready to pull up yet.


----------



## DBell (May 3, 2011)

Went to a local vineyard and had a great time Saturday. They had Earth Day festivities - met some awesome people and saw some old freinds.


Got home and dug up the cuttings and planted in a nursery garden- mulched with straw to keep the weeds down.


The mother vineyard is growing quickly and the rain still is falling too often (has anyone seen Noah or the ark?). The rain is keeping me out of the vineyard







I know I'm slacking on the pictures - one day...


However, Got asuprise to share soon...


----------



## DBell (May 10, 2011)

Pics from April 17th.


----------



## DBell (May 10, 2011)

For the suprise:








Olde English Babydoll Sheep. - Stay back Running Wolf!


----------



## ibglowin (May 10, 2011)

A beautiful sight to see! 

The buds, not the mutton!


----------



## DBell (May 10, 2011)

They are but the bud snatcher came and got them all!


----------



## ibglowin (May 10, 2011)

I hope that was intentional!


----------



## DBell (May 10, 2011)

Unfortunately it was, second leaf.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 10, 2011)

DBell said:


> For the suprise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Not to worry, I play nice.


----------



## DBell (May 10, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## grapeman (May 10, 2011)

Goll dang Dan, where the heck do you come up with the all occasion pictures?


It sure is nice to see some growth from a month ago. Mine are just about at budbreak. Some day!


----------



## ibglowin (May 10, 2011)

Mine have not recovered from the freezes of 2 weeks ago........





How long will it take to rebud normally?


----------



## Randoneur (May 10, 2011)

It will take a while if the ground temp dropped. Not to worry - they arehardier than you think. 
I've got a row of vines that I pulled up two years ago and they are still trying to grow. I mowed them down last week when I cut the grass.


----------



## Randoneur (May 10, 2011)

Daniel - they must be filling out well now. 
I pulled up my cuttings this week, nice roots on them - it worked really well for me. My grafting hasn't been so successful.


----------



## DBell (May 11, 2011)

Me too. It's a great and easyway to do cuttings. Many of my cuttings are thin, so not sure if I should let them grow or not.I guess since I have them in the ground already I will let them grow. Then maybe try and get a new shoot from the ground next year.


I can't beleive nobody has asked about the sheep yet. I plan on letting them mow under the vines likea fewvineyardsout west do.


----------



## grapeman (May 11, 2011)

Just remember that the sheep will be eating whatever you spray the vineyard with. In the west they don't need a lot of fungicides like we do in the east. Keep the number of sprays down and observe extended reentry times and they might not ingest too much of them. Keep reporting on how well they do.


----------



## DBell (May 11, 2011)

Good call. I have other pasture that will not be planted with vines and just need to be mowed down.So Iwill rotate the sheep accordingly (6 feilds, onlytwo feilds will be partially planted in grapes). Hopefully, with keeping them out of the vineyards much of the time and keeping with reentry times they will not exposed much at all.


The sheep seem to be a great fit at our family farm. My reasoning:
- They will help keep the feilds mowed down andbe able to go into the vineyard and not destroy it. Hopefully keeping me from having to spray herbicides;
-We wanted toget the kids involved with something they will love and can handle.These sheep are small,docileand super cute(imagine smiling teddy bears walking around).Our kids will be partial owners of the sheep and thus share in thework, costs, and profits. Our goal is to teach them about responsibility, ownership,commitment, and farming. Let's face it, kids just want to be entertainedwhile doing nothing-tv, etc.. We are fighting back.
- Lastly, I just like them - they make me smile.


----------



## grapeman (May 11, 2011)

It sounds like a great idea all around.


----------



## DBell (May 11, 2011)

Thanks, it'llbe interesting at least.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 11, 2011)

My wife would die to have those sheep. The were beautiful.


----------



## DBell (Aug 26, 2011)

Been a while since I've updated... 


Here are some pics of the Vineyard in June-July?













a couple vines mysteriously damaged somehow- likely 24D








I cut all that growth off and the new growth is ok.
Also, some circada damage or something?




The new protector of the sheep!




Looks vicious huh?




Also, keeping me busy is this tree fort for my kids (the older one is too cool for pictures). the begining stages:




Some grape fun:


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 26, 2011)

Looking good Dan!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 26, 2011)

Looking good over there, except for the damage.


----------



## Randoneur (Aug 27, 2011)

That 24D damage looks similar to what I found on my vines this year. I have never been able to figure out where it came from. This area is all woods and pasture land. 



The other photo does look like it is from a cicada. 



Great looking vineyard!


----------



## DBell (Aug 29, 2011)

Same here mark. The two vines that had damage was opposite of the road and surrounded by our feilds and woods. I can't figure it out. Thank goodness they've recovered.


----------



## Randoneur (Sep 1, 2011)

DBell said:


> Same here mark. The two vines that had damage was opposite of the road and surrounded by our feilds and woods. I can't figure it out. Thank goodness they've recovered.








It makes you wonder about what the kids are breathing!!
Michigan has banned some forms of 24Din the grape growing areas because it can cause damage to crops for miles down wind.


----------

